

Application Approval, for Web Developers. - openfly
http://www.nycresistor.com/2010/04/07/the-web-application-approval-process/

======
marknutter
I can't think of a better way to lose a bunch of customers. The funny thing is
the dude's mom probably wants an iPad. "Sorry Mom, you can't look at my
website."

